# Names for new boy puppy



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Breeder has called him Bruce but dont know if maybe ill change it
here are some names i like
Mylo
Kaizer
Elvis
Presley
Perry
Darcy
Dante
Riley
Romeo

Thats all i can think of for the moment
mia
x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ohhhhh i love the name darcey very fetching for such a handsome little chap


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Dante!!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I like romeo and dante... what about Diego?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

He looks like a little Riley to me!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well i have him home and none of the names from my list are suiting him, he has kind of a "butch" jaw, so i think he needs quite a manly name, some of the names im thinking now are
Maxwell
Jack
Charlie
Macauley
Keenan
I think some kind of "surname" sounding name would suit him,
still cant pick one tho so any more suggestions will be great.
I will attach a pick to try and show you what i mean about his muzzle
mia
x


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

What's wrong with Butch?? That would be too cute!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I think Keenan is a nice name  :wave:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What about Bogey??? Humphrey Bogart was a tough, quiet kind of guy??


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

George? Manuel? Bruiser? Bruno? Bowser? Winston... I love winston.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My first ever chi was called Butch, we changed it to Toby. I do like the name Darcy.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

you all seem to be on the same wave length as me with the names, i just cant seem to pick anything that stands out, either it suits him but im not keen on it, or i really like the name, but it just doesnt suit him.
sigh*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know you will prob laugh at this name but he has a real defined jaw line you could call him sponge bob lol with a dead straight jaw he he or brian coz brian out of the backstreet boys has a real defined jaw line god how sad am i lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

McKenzie??? Kenzie for short?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

love dante darcy and elvis!!!! would it be biased me saying i like romeo? lol
I lurvee boss (boston - america?) hugo boss?

and tristian


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

have you picked a name yet mia


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> sponge bob



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that is such a cool name!! wish i had thought of that for tyson!! we call our mini schnauzer square pants cos he has got a square shaped bum


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

still no name, its only day 2 mind u, it took me at least a week or two with keeks lol
my current favourite is dexter?
Its funny but most of your sugesstions ive already thought about, i guess he just has a certain look
mia
x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
dexter is perfect- and so unique. I used to watch dexter and deedee on cartoon netwoek lol
the brainy little boy lol that had an annoying sister
he was sucha little geek lol
but is way cute for your baby DEXTERRRRR!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

i love the name elvis, or kean, or buster, or sully (from monsters inc) 
or these are all boxers names i like
Braddock
Lewis
Benn
Briggs (either the boxer of johnny briggs the great train robber)
Frazier
or you could just call him something like Alfie i think that suits him


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

u see i think he really suits dexter, he kinda has a geeky egg head look about him, and last night i thought of the name Lewis and Denzil (like denzel washington), so it funny that you've said the name lewis aswell jodie. I think its between dexter and lewis.....
mia
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

yea lewis is a cool name, i choose lewis out of them too.
you could spell it differently to make it different
maybe
louis


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I realy like Denzil..


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

dexterrrrrrrrrrrrr :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sponge bob lol 8)


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh dear lord, you guys arent helping! lol. Ive bin asking family and friends an noone can agree either. I tried calling him dexter for a bit, but i just dont find it easy to say, lewis/louie (id end up calling him both) much easier. so its that for now, but who knows what itll be tomoro lol
mia
x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love dexter  keeks and dexter ...it's like a tv-show :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi, what about Paquito--thats cute! and its pronounce like Pa ki to


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I love Jack .... he totally looks like a little Jack .... too cute!!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

reedgrl1 said:


> I love Jack .... he totally looks like a little Jack .... too cute!!!


im currently considering jack, i have always liked the name


I WILL HAVE A NAME BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND!!!
:? 
or ill just have to call him "the puppy" forever

mia
x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i like luigi! luey for short too! and dexter!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I really like Jack and Louie. :wink: Louie is different. :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i like louie but i would do handbags lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i always like the name jack for a dog too. so cute. i took out my puppy names book for some suggestions (i picked different unique ones). ace, emilio, sebastian, caesar, junior, simon, riley, mason, weston, raiden. :wave:


----------



## LiLBevs (Oct 7, 2005)

Name him Billy!!


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I really like Dexter...Maxwell is nice to, you could call him Max


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like Bruce! I think thats a gorgeous name...


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

What about Jacob


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

or jake?


----------

